# splicing 6 awg wire for hot tub?



## stentoner (Nov 2, 2010)

*Split Bolt Connectors*

Use split bolt connectors, sized appropriately for your 6 AWG, to splice within a junction box. Wrap with quality electrical tape or foam electrical tape for better insulation. You might want to fashion a cardboard sleeve for each split bolt to help maintain wire separation. Box should be sized to provide ample room for 4 wires.
Alternatively, electrical supply houses carry junction boxes with terminal blocks that accept 6 AWG wires, either stranded or solid, to give a much neater (and more expensive) solution.
Some jurisdictions require GFCI or disconnect to be accessible and within 5-10 feet (no more & no less) of hot tub.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The fewer joints the more reliable your wiring will be. 

Split bolts will work but are labor intensive and hard to make changes at a later date. I feel the pre-insulated connectors like Polaris are less trouble and easier to install properly.

From your description I cannot tell how many conductors you need to splice. Without that sizing the junction box would just be a guess and might end up too small.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a video on insulating split bolts with tape...I'd never seen it done before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tsx6im7qng


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You guys know that this thread is 5 months old.
I beleive that he has used the tub by now!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't believe that it just got the first reply today.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

That's funny, I didn't even notice.


----------



## TherylMcCoy (Feb 5, 2011)

jbfan said:


> You guys know that this thread is 5 months old.
> I beleive that he has used the tub by now!


It does not matter when the question was asked. The thing about forums is they become an information center. For instance I had this same question 4 YEARS later, and it is still relevant. 

Thanks for the info on split bolt connectors!


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

TherylMcCoy said:


> It does not matter when the question was asked. The thing about forums is they become an information center. For instance I had this same question 4 YEARS later, and it is still relevant.
> 
> Thanks for the info on split bolt connectors!


I do that all the time. I'll stumble into a thread that I find interesting, and add my two cents while never noticing that the post originated two years ago! Oh well.....


----------

